# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Bluetooth jammer

## vmanolis

Καλησπέρα στην Ομάδα. 
Ξέρει κάποιος τι παίζει από συσκευές που μπλοκάρουν-παρεμβάλουν ότι παίζει σε Bluetooth;
Για μια περιοχή όχι μεγάλη, όπως π.χ. μία μέτρια αίθουσα 50-60 τετραγωνικών, να μην παίζουν π.χ. ακουστικά (ψείρες) κινητών τηλεφώνων, κλπ;
Έχω ακούσει και για εφαρμογές κινητών που κάνουν τέτοια δουλειά, αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τι παίζει.

----------

